# Common Machining Info



## modamag (Jul 4, 2007)

Guys, I have collected these info the last couple years.
I normally keep a laminated copy down in my garage for quick reference.

Hope you guys find it useful. Enjoy!

































Microsoft Excel Format (password="modamag")
1) BestSharing --> Link
2) RapidShare --> Link


----------



## DonShock (Jul 4, 2007)

Started reading the post, loved the tables, and started thinking: "Wish these were available as Excel files" and there the links were at the bottom!
Bravo Jonathan!


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting these, although seeing the G Code makes me envious.


----------



## will (Jul 5, 2007)

thanks - the lists are very helpful. 

I only have a few taps that I use - I ended up putting the clearance drill bit and the tap size drill bit in with the tap - a set if you will.


----------



## mdocod (Oct 1, 2007)

bumping this up, this is great reference. thanks a ton!


----------



## Rothrandir (Oct 1, 2007)

How'd I miss this the first time? Nice work Modamag!

(I'm adding it to the "Threads of Interest")


----------



## Jenova (Nov 30, 2007)

omg so much for this 
now im finally going to pass my tafe assessment on threads and fastners


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 30, 2007)

Very cool contribution!

But I can't download the excell file, anyone?


----------



## iconoclast (Dec 7, 2007)

download worked fine for me, though it took a bit to get past the hosting providers screwy system. it did come through fine though.

awesome charts by the way, thanks modamag!


----------



## WillnTex (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks. Great info.


----------



## PEU (Dec 9, 2007)

good work, had some of these drill tables, but this compilation is great! 
Thanks for sharing!


Pablo


----------

